# Network virtulization with Virtualbox

## dE_logics

I'm basically trying to simulate a network of many virtual machines running and connected through a simple switch... or nested networks connected through many switches.

Is this actually possible?

----------

## wswartzendruber

I believe so.  What you're probably looking for is the "Internal Network" card type.  This allows you to create multiple virtual switches.  Any VM with an "Internal Network" card is seen as being physically plugged into one of those switches (you decide which one).

EDIT:  And I believe you can connect a single VM to more than one switch.

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, I got it... although I need to try your technique... however bridging is what I was looking for, it also does the same thing... where the network of my box is considered one side of the bridge and the guest a single PC on the other side of the bridge.

Thanks!

----------

## wswartzendruber

Bridging's the exact opposite.   :Confused: 

Bridging allows your VM to connect to a real, physical switch via a physical card.

Virtual Networking allows your VM to be connected to virtual, logical switches.

----------

## dE_logics

Yup. However Vbox also makes a virtual vboxnet0 interface with which you can play around.

----------

